# New puppy



## Linda Hughes (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello~ need some advice and or reassurance that my 4 year old Standard who is such a mommy's boy will accept a new puppy this summer. I am so worried that Simon will be heartbroken.. Any advice on how to make it an easy transition?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I had the same worries about Sport feeling displaced by the girls. (Sport was almost 7 when we got them) It turned out that he loved having them around and became much more playful then I'd ever see him. 

When I introduced them I made sure that I did it outside and let them hang out there for a while so it wasn't on Sport's turf. I also made sure to give (and tell the rest of the family to as well) him lots of attention. Finally I made sure to give Sport some time alone without puppies. It was great. Just made sure that your older dog doesn't get bugged all the time by the puppy. 

To this day Sport is the one that gets to sleep with my husband and I. The girls sleep with my son. 

They are a very happy pack and spend a lot of time playing together. Its all about making sure things are kept fair. Sort of like with kids.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Good advice trillium ! 
Never introduce a new baby around food or toys either....


----------



## Linda Hughes (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advise... really makes sense and I will be sure to follow this. 
Besides the fact that I love the breed I want another puppy so Simon has a buddy.
He loves other dogs and I think this will be very good for him and he will become a good brother


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a 10+ year old mix breed and an 8 year old mini dachshund. Last year, my daughter brought home an 8 week old standard poodle puppy. The acquisition was such a sucess with the other dogs that my husband and I added a new standard poodle puppy this fall!!

My pack gets along great and the older dogs still have the same position in that pack - they didn't get ignored or put aside for the new pups, in fact, we included them more than ever so the poodles could learn how to be great family members from them!

As Trillium said - keep it fair and you should have no problems! Good luck!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

When I brought 2 new poodles into my house this year, I gave my other dogs attention also. Kind of like kids, you don't want to leave anyone out. My oldest poodle had time with my 9 week old male puppy and they seemed to play well together even now that he is a year old. My female was 9 months old when she came to live with us. All seem to play and get along together.


----------

